# Team Bass Xtreme



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are excited to announce that our 2020 classic will be held at Chickamauga lake in March of 2021!!

For complete details about our division schedules and information about the circuit please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the decision to take the championship to Chickamauga was a great move so far. We are seeing a ton of new members this season.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder that memberships are due by 3/15/20. After that date the price will increase to $45


----------

